# Okay We Decided On The Wife's Next SUV...



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

We considered and drove several: JGC, 4-Runner, X5, Acadia and the Mazda CX-9.

And the last SUV standing for us... Drum Roll....

*The MAZDA CX-9*

It won out for several particular reasons (including but not limited to this being her favorite) 

The Drive: It felt more car-like to drive for her. Coming out of her previous Expedition Limited I can see why. It is front-wheel drive but Mazda did a fantastic job of virtually eliminating torque-steer!

The Look: She actually preferred the over all look of the Mazda to any other SUV we looked at. And I must say that it's streamlined body is very eye-appealing.

The Amenities: Backup camera, touch-screen NAV, BOSE (I know, but this one Rocks!) Bluetooth, etc work effortlessly and easy top access.

Power Up and Down Remote Rear Hatch: When you have 2 small kids and go shopping, this option becomes invaluable!

Quiet: It is remarkably quiet inside with hardly any road or wind noise.

Comfort: The seats are quite comfy as is the driving position and visibility.

3rd Row Seating: This was another huge plus for the CX-9. Split-Folding 3rd Row which is super simple to access with the second row sliding effortlessly forward for access.

So now we come to the part of Lease or Purchase? She traditionally Leases her cars and has gotten a new/different vehicle on average, every 2yrs since we married (10yrs). I decided to implement my own purchasing habits this time around and buy CPO. 
It is simply the smartest money saving thing to do couples with the fact that the variety of "Quality and Variety of Pre-Owned" cars is fantastic these days! So after she gave me the color scheme inside and out she wanted, I proceeded to search. It took @ 3 weeks to locate the exact car she wanted: 2008 MAZDA CX-9 Grand Touring - Galaxy Grey Mica w/ Black Interior. Grand Touring adds specific standard features: Xenon headlights, 20" Wheels, and Fogs among others. 
The car had low miles one owner lease return and local (@ 60 miles away) with warranty. 
I am a big numbers guy (having been in Mortgage Industry for years) and after comparing a lease on a 2011 and a purchase for this pre-owned, it was a no brainier! 
Payments are less and of course it is a purchase. 

So we've had it a couple of weeks and she and the kids like it and I must say, I am thoroughly impressed! It has in fact won much praise from the Auto Industry/Reviewers/Editors, including Motor Trend SUV of the Year. 
Here's a few overcast pics. But the color is very nice and in sunlight really sparkles with hints of blue, purple and pink in it's metallic color.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks fantastic. As a Grand Cherokee owner, I'm disappointed but as a car purchaser, I'm impressed with the Mazda as well. 

FYI, I love my Grand Cherokee (I have the 99-04 model) but I'm not die-hard to any particular brand like some people.


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

I've sold two CX-9s, I really liked them :thumbup:


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new SUV, TX! :thumbup:


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> Congrats on the new SUV, TX! :thumbup:


I know you were concidering the JGC like i was. What did you decide?

And thsnks guys for thr compliments. 

Sent by Samsung Vibrant powered by ANDROID


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

TXSTYLE said:


> I know you were concidering the JGC like i was. What did you decide?
> 
> And thsnks guys for thr compliments.
> 
> Sent by Samsung Vibrant powered by ANDROID


I haven't made a decision yet. I probably won't be in the market just yet until about the summer time. So far the Tahoe and the JGC are the front runners with the 4Runner being a distant third. I've only driven the Tahoe so far but that is due to it being my top choice before the new JGC snuck in there and I have begun to like the 4Runner more and more.

Between the 4Runner and the JGC, which did you prefer?


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

Nothing but praise for the CX-9. Bought one for my wife a couple of years ago and it was a tremendous car - reliable, fast, good handling, surprisingly excellent steering and very comfortable.

It's close to impossible to beat for the the price.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

swajames said:


> Nothing but praise for the CX-9. Bought one for my wife a couple of years ago and it was a tremendous car - reliable, fast, good handling, surprisingly excellent steering and very comfortable.
> 
> It's close to impossible to beat for the the price.


Great to hear from a Fester who is also an owner!

Sent by Samsung Vibrant powered by ANDROID


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

chicagofan00 said:


> I haven't made a decision yet. I probably won't be in the market just yet until about the summer time. So far the Tahoe and the JGC are the front runners with the 4Runner being a distant third. I've only driven the Tahoe so far but that is due to it being my top choice before the new JGC snuck in there and I have begun to like the 4Runner more and more.
> 
> Between the 4Runner and the JGC, which did you prefer?


Tuff decision there... The new 4Runner is quite nice and should be quite solid. I am reminded however of a recent article/comparo. I get Motor Trend and Motorweek. They said that although nice, it was overpriced and better offerings in this segment are available. But if in doubt, drive each back to back. 

Sent by Samsung Vibrant powered by ANDROID


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

TXSTYLE said:


> I know you were concidering the JGC like i was. What did you decide?
> 
> And thsnks guys for thr compliments.
> 
> Sent by Samsung Vibrant powered by ANDROID


The CX9 is nice and I was too considering one since my neighbor has a white/black grand touring and has nothing but praise for his. The problem for me was the leg room was insufficient... which is a shame because my local dealer has a leftover 2010 that is just like the one TXSTYLE purchased and they were giving that thing away. Oh well...:tsk:



chicagofan00 said:


> I haven't made a decision yet. I probably won't be in the market just yet until about the summer time. So far the Tahoe and the JGC are the front runners with the 4Runner being a distant third. I've only driven the Tahoe so far but that is due to it being my top choice before the new JGC snuck in there and I have begun to like the 4Runner more and more.
> 
> Between the 4Runner and the JGC, which did you prefer?


Hey Chicago..I saw your post about the JGC....it is still number 2 on my list after the x5. I have looked at everything and I think I am down to x5 and JGC Overland. The Caddy SRX Turbo has fallen off of my list because the JGC is a better truck for 7 grand less. Let me know what you decide.....the Tahoe and 4Runner are good choices, but not on my list for various reasons. I too am looking at late summer early fall to pick up a leftover JGC at a good price....my 135 goes back in December so anytime up until then. However, if BMW keeps up with the incentives I just might pick up a 2012 x5d....the loyalty rates, CCA rebate and diesel credit are bringing the x5much closer to JGC Overland prices.



TXSTYLE said:


> Tuff decision there... The new 4Runner is quite nice and should be quite solid. I am reminded however of a recent article/comparo. I get Motor Trend and Motorweek. They said that although nice, it was overpriced and better offerings in this segment are available. But if in doubt, drive each back to back.
> 
> Sent by Samsung Vibrant powered by ANDROID


This is my impression of the 4Runner as well. I personally think that for 4Runner money (assuming no need for off road ability) the Lexus RX350 is a better choice....


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Hey Chicago..I saw your post about the JGC....it is still number 2 on my list after the x5. I have looked at everything and I think I am down to x5 and JGC Overland. The Caddy SRX Turbo has fallen off of my list because the JGC is a better truck for 7 grand less. Let me know what you decide.....the Tahoe and 4Runner are good choices, but not on my list for various reasons. I too am looking at late summer early fall to pick up a leftover JGC at a good price....my 135 goes back in December so anytime up until then. However, if BMW keeps up with the incentives I just might pick up a 2012 x5d....the loyalty rates, CCA rebate and diesel credit are bringing the x5much closer to JGC Overland prices.
> 
> This is my impression of the 4Runner as well. I personally think that for 4Runner money (assuming no need for off road ability) the Lexus RX350 is a better choice....


I'll be sure to post an update when I decide. The JGC Overland seems to be the best bang for the buck out there right now.

Curious to know why you aren't also considering a Tahoe LTZ as well?


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

why aren't you people considering the elephant in the room, the new Ford Explorer?

The new design looks incredible, a very worthy competitor to the Jeep, and much nicer interior then the Toyota, etc.

interesting about the reliability of the Mazda CX9, most of the data points I reviewed had marginal/below average reliability....

which is one reason I avoided it.

For example, Truedelta shows an average of 49 trips to the dealer for repairs per year per 100 vehicles.

In contrast, the Toyota Highlander shows an average of 9 trips to the dealer for repairs per year per 100 vehicles.

Also see JD Power VDS study (not initial quality, which is not as important) and US News which summarizes all reliability rankings. 

Really wanted to love the Cx9, better driving dynamics, but we wound up getting a Highlander. Even with all of Toyota's recent recalls, it still seems they are building one of the most reliable, trouble free vehicles.

Ford Explorer wasn't released yet when we had to buy a few months ago.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

chicagofan00 said:


> I'll be sure to post an update when I decide. The JGC Overland seems to be the best bang for the buck out there right now.
> 
> Curious to know why you aren't also considering a Tahoe LTZ as well?


Honestly...the Tahoe is a bit too big and a bit too "American" for my taste. I really prefer German cars and the JGC has a very German feel to it while still giving homage to its American roots. I also do not need something that large and do not buy into the "bigger is better" mentality. No offense intended to those who like the big SUV's....



pilotman said:


> why aren't you people considering the elephant in the room, the new Ford Explorer?
> 
> The new design looks incredible, a very worthy competitor to the Jeep, and much nicer interior then the Toyota, etc.
> 
> ...


Pilot....I KNEW someone was going to chime in and bring up the Explorer since I failed to mention it. Now here is my take based on a test drive this past weekend. First, the new Explorer is very nice and a tremendous improvement over the outgoing model...much like the improvement seen in the new Jeep. I drove a fully loaded Limited with all of the options (two wheel drive) and it stickered for 45k plus. Engine had sufficient power and handling was quite good. Driving position was a bit high for my taste, but not a deal breaker. Looks good in Limited trim and solid fit and finish. I found very few gripes. First, gripe is it costs too much money. In 4x4 trim the Limited is 48k and that puts it at a distinct disadvantage to the Jeep which costs about 43k (with same powertrain level and equipment level as the 48k Explorer). If the price was comparable to the Jeep then it would be a dead heat in 4x4 trim. The two wheel drive model Explorer, regardless of price, is a distinct disadvantage to the Jeep IMHO because it is front wheel drive and the Jeep has rear wheel drive. The two wheel drive Jeep does drive and handle significantly better and costs less. At the end of my test drive I felt like the Explorer was a great car, but I would not pay more for it over the Jeep. That pretty much sums up my take on the Explorer...they priced it about 5k too high.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

pilotman said:


> why aren't you people considering the elephant in the room, the new Ford Explorer?
> 
> The new design looks incredible, a very worthy competitor to the Jeep, and much nicer interior then the Toyota, etc.
> 
> ...


*You don't say...* http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/t...n-vehicles-worldwide-to-fix-fuel-pr/19815595/



> For those who thought Toyota Motor's (TM) massive recalls were so last year, think again. The world's largest automaker announced late Tuesday that it's recalling 1.7 million cars worldwide to fix defective parts, including leaky fuel systems.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

MAZDA CX-9 has consistently rated high, so I have not read data to deny this, just the opposite:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/10/cr_suv_ratings.html


> The CX-9, Pilot, and Sequoia are the only vehicles in this test group that are recommended by CR. CR recommends only vehicles that have performed well in its tests, have at least average predicted reliability based on CR's Annual Car Reliability Survey of its more than seven million print and web subscribers, and performed at least adequately if crash-tested or included in a government rollover test.


http://www.edmunds.com/mazda/cx-9/2009/consumer-reviews.html


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> Honestly...the Tahoe is a bit too big and a bit too "American" for my taste. I really prefer German cars and the JGC has a very German feel to it while still giving homage to its American roots. I also do not need something that large and do not buy into the "bigger is better" mentality. No offense intended to those who like the big SUV's....
> 
> Pilot....I KNEW someone was going to chime in and bring up the Explorer since I failed to mention it. Now here is my take based on a test drive this past weekend. First, the new Explorer is very nice and a tremendous improvement over the outgoing model...much like the improvement seen in the new Jeep. I drove a fully loaded Limited with all of the options (two wheel drive) and it stickered for 45k plus. Engine had sufficient power and handling was quite good. Driving position was a bit high for my taste, but not a deal breaker. Looks good in Limited trim and solid fit and finish. I found very few gripes. First, gripe is it costs too much money. In 4x4 trim the Limited is 48k and that puts it at a distinct disadvantage to the Jeep which costs about 43k (with same powertrain level and equipment level as the 48k Explorer). If the price was comparable to the Jeep then it would be a dead heat in 4x4 trim. The two wheel drive model Explorer, regardless of price, is a distinct disadvantage to the Jeep IMHO because it is front wheel drive and the Jeep has rear wheel drive. The two wheel drive Jeep does drive and handle significantly better and costs less. At the end of my test drive I felt like the Explorer was a great car, but I would not pay more for it over the Jeep. That pretty much sums up my take on the Explorer...they priced it about 5k too high.


No offense taken. For me I just love the look of the Tahoe both inside and out. I don't have the need for the 3rd row seating that comes with the Tahoe but I enjoy the look too much to make that a negative point for me when it comes down to it.

When it comes to the Explorer, I would have to agree with you Alpine in that when compared to the JGC the cost isn't necessarily justifiable in that instance. Of course for and also considering the Tahoe and the fact that it is more than the JGC, I am at that point willing to pay the extra cost for my own personal tastes.


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

The new Durango looks like a pretty serious contender. More so then the Explorer in my opinion.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

TXSTYLE said:


> MAZDA CX-9 has consistently rated high, so I have not read data to deny this, just the opposite:
> 
> http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2008/10/cr_suv_ratings.html
> 
> http://www.edmunds.com/mazda/cx-9/2009/consumer-reviews.html


If you read the data carefully, including Consumer Reports, you'll note that although the CX9 is recommended (which is great), they often recommend cars that have only 'average' reliability which is where the CX9 ranks.

The article you quoted also states that the CX-9 STILL ranks behind the Toyota Highlander and Acura MDX in overall ratings, but more important to me, is that the CX-9 reliability rating is average, whereas the Toyota reliability rating is nearly perfect, EVEN WITH the recalls. (The Highlander isn't subject to the latest recall you posted, nor is it the subject of any real problems other then the slipping floor mat issue which I personally don't consider to be a reliability issue).

So, the Mazda is a great car, has better driving dynamics then the Toyota, but it is NOT as reliable. I guess it just depends upon your priorities.

I'm surprised on the Ford Explorer's pricing, $45k is awfully expensive, but then again the new Grand Cherokee is as well. We bought our 2011 Highlander Limited 4WD with every option for $36k, including voice activiated touch screen navi. Granted its a little smaller then the new Explorer, but its hard to justify paying $10,000 more for the Explorer.

And Ford boasts the fuel economy is 20% better then before, but its nearly identical to the existing Toyota Highlander (and most other competitors in this case) which really shows the Ford's MPG isn't at all impressive, especially when you consider the Toyota is using an older, tried and proven 5 speed transmission....

Nonetheless, this is an extremely competitive segment which is great for customers!

"The new Ford Flex and the upgraded Mazda CX-9 now rank among the best three-row SUVs tested by Consumer Reports. The Flex and CX-9 trail behind only the Toyota Highlander Hybrid, the conventional Highlander, and the Acura MDX in CR's Ratings of 17 midsized models."


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

chicagofan00 said:


> No offense taken. For me I just love the look of the Tahoe both inside and out. I don't have the need for the 3rd row seating that comes with the Tahoe but I enjoy the look too much to make that a negative point for me when it comes down to it.
> 
> When it comes to the Explorer, I would have to agree with you Alpine in that when compared to the JGC the cost isn't necessarily justifiable in that instance. Of course for and also considering the Tahoe and the fact that it is more than the JGC, I am at that point willing to pay the extra cost for my own personal tastes.


lol I sold my 3rd row for 500 bucks hahaha
I hated having that many people in the car and I never had it in anyway - therefore it was always sitting in my living room or somewhere awkward. :thumbup:

I also have no use for the 3rd row but I use the space back there all the time. People always think they don't need a truck but then once they have one they never want to be without one again.:thumbup:

I would SERIOUSLY look into a Yukon though (GMC version...) the GMC's are just put together better and come standard with a lot more features typically. Mine is the Yukon XL Denali. The Denali's are AWD


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes... The Ford Explorer appears to be Nice (it is nice looking) but Ford obviously knows more than we do to price this totally new vehicle in near Luxury SUV realm.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> lol I sold my 3rd row for 500 bucks hahaha
> I hated having that many people in the car and I never had it in anyway - therefore it was always sitting in my living room or somewhere awkward. :thumbup:
> 
> I also have no use for the 3rd row but I use the space back there all the time. People always think they don't need a truck but then once they have one they never want to be without one again.:thumbup:
> ...


I would probably end up doing that as well with the third row seating. I would much rather have and use the extra space.

I've considered the Yukon as well but seem to like the overall look of the Tahoe just a tad better. Even though they are almost identical. I tend to like the lines a little bit better on the Tahoe. I probably won't go for the Denali version as it is just a bit more than I'd like to spend.

I put in an offer on a Chevy dealer's website for a Tahoe LTZ yesterday afternoon and today they came back to me with the following pricing:

MSRP is $52,200
Costco Price: $48,977
Rebates $2,000 customer cash
My Price: $46,977 plus tax, title and license

Still seems a little high. It's for a black on black Tahoe LTZ with no additional features.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

*First Mod....* 

*LED parking lights. I must say they look 1Mx better than the yellow halogens. *


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

The exterior is rather generic but I love its interior. I sat in CX-9 GT a few times. Unfortunately EPA figures are bad for that class.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Saintor said:


> The exterior is rather generic but I love its interior. I sat in CX-9 GT a few times. Unfortunately EPA figures are bad for that class.


Don't want to sound like a d1ck but... NEGATIVE! :tsk:

Out of the sea of SUV in this or ANY class... They are mostly of the "box type".

What has and continues to set this SUV apart from the crowd is that it looks like no other vehicle on the road.... Save for ONE other. The Mercedes Benz R Class:


----------



## 02BMW530 (Nov 19, 2010)

No offense, but good God the R Class is ugly


Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha! I said its the closest looking. But yeah... The CX9 looks much better


----------

